# Zu welchen Weibers gehören die Haxen?



## ErwinLinde (6 Juni 2009)

Mal ein kleines Ratespiel, wer die Damen an ihren Füßen erkennt.. 
Kleiner Tipp: Die Pics sind in alphabetischer Reihenfolge und es sind nicht nur deutsche Stars..

Viel Spass beim Raten. lol3

1.






2. 






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13. 






14.






15.






16.






17.






18.






19.






20.






21.


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Juni 2009)

Ist 5 Bettina Zimmermann?


----------



## ErwinLinde (6 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Ist 5 Bettina Zimmermann?



Nicht ganz, aber Bettina ist schon mal richtig.....


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Juni 2009)

ErwinLinde schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber Bettina ist schon mal richtig.....



Bettina Cramer?


----------



## ErwinLinde (7 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Bettina Cramer?


 :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (7 Juni 2009)

Ist 15 Sonya Kraus?


----------



## Katzun (7 Juni 2009)

cooles rätzel:thumbup:

die 14 ist jennie elvers?


----------



## ErwinLinde (7 Juni 2009)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Ist 15 Sonya Kraus?




ganz kalt... Sonya ist nicht dabei. 





Katzun schrieb:


> cooles rätzel:thumbup:
> 
> die 14 ist jennie elvers?




bei Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen wär ich nie und nimmer auf die 14 gemommen, wär aber durchaus denkbar, dass sie unter einer anderen Nummer zu finden ist....


----------



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

Ich bleib bei der 15: Johanna Klum?


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 Juni 2009)

Ich hätte bei der 15 eigentlich eher auf Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen getippt.


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei der 15 eigentlich eher auf Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen getippt.



:thumbup:


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

Nr.10 Die Illner oder wie die heißt


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

Maybritt Illner ist ebenfalls* nicht* dabei.


----------



## Katzun (8 Juni 2009)

ErwinLinde schrieb:


> bei Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen wär ich nie und nimmer auf die 14 gemommen, wär aber durchaus denkbar, dass sie unter einer anderen Nummer zu finden ist....



naja ich dacht wegem dem kleid. gibt ja ein paar bilder wo sie ein ganz bekanntes grünes kleid an hatte..

dann tip ich mal auf eva mendes


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

aber Maybritt und Flip Flops, das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.. und nein, Eva Mendes ist es auch nicht.. kleiner Hinweis.. es ist keine Deutsche und sie ist Schauspielerin


----------



## Katzun (8 Juni 2009)

ist denn die 14 auch sängerin?


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

Ist mir nicht bekannt, dass sie auch singt. Das würde ich eher verneinen.


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

Die 10 hat ja keine Flip Flops an!!!!


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

stimmt, die 10 hat keine Flip Flops, aber auch ihr Name wurde bisher noch nicht genannt.. 

wobei ich sagen muss, ihr habt euch auch die schwierigsten zuerst rausgesucht.. Bei der 9, der 11, der 16 und der 19 wäre ich sofort drauf gekommen.. :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (8 Juni 2009)

die 10 ist verona poot?


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

3 Adrianna Lima??


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

nein...  auch Verona ist nicht vertreten


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> 3 Adrianna Lima??



Nein, nein..


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

mal ein paar Tipps :3ddancing:



ErwinLinde schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




01. Schauspielerin
02. Schauspielerin
03. Comedy
04. Moderatorin
05. Bettina Cramer ------------------------- gelöst
06. Moderatorin
07. Sängerin
08. Sängerin
09. Sportlerin
10. Comedy
11. Politikerin
12. Schauspielerin
13. Schauspielerin
14. Schauspielerin
15. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen ---------- gelöst
16. Schauspielerin
17. Sängerin
18. Sängerin
19. Sängerin
20. Sängerin
21. Moderatorin


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

Nr.3 Cindy aus Marzahnlol6

ne meine Mijam Boes??


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

Und 14 Avril Lavinge


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 Juni 2009)

11 Gabriele Pauli?


----------



## astrosfan (9 Juni 2009)

3 Anke Engelke?


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Juni 2009)

17 vielleicht Tila Tequila?


----------



## ErwinLinde (9 Juni 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Nr.3 Cindy aus Marzahnlol6
> 
> ne meine Mijam Boes??



beide sind sie nicht vertreten.




blupper schrieb:


> Und 14 Avril Lavinge



ist auch nicht dabei





FCB_Cena schrieb:


> 11 Gabriele Pauli?



sauber FCB_Cena, das war schon die 3. erkannt... :thumbup:







Tila Tequila ist nicht dabei




astrosfan schrieb:


> 3 Anke Engelke?



:thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Juni 2009)

21 Verena Wriedt?


----------



## ErwinLinde (9 Juni 2009)

ausnahmsweise mal daneben getippt


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Juni 2009)

9 vielleicht Franzi van Almsick?
5 vielleicht Charlotte Engelhardt?


----------



## ErwinLinde (10 Juni 2009)

:thumbup:

Franzi ist richtig





Charlotte Engelhardt ist nicht dabei


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Juni 2009)

4 vielleicht Andrea Kiewel oder Annika Kipp?
1 vielleicht Alexandra Neldel?


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Juni 2009)

14 vielleicht Jennifer Love Hewitt, die trägt doch gern mal Flip Flops?


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2009)

Nr. 1 ist Heidi Klum


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2009)

Nr. 15 Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2009)

Nr. 7 Britney Spears ?????

Schreib doch mal im Post 1 die Lösungen der erratenen Bilder dazu.


----------



## ErwinLinde (10 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> 1 vielleicht Alexandra Neldel?



:thumbup:





Andrea Kiewel und Annika Kipp sind nicht dabei.




FCB_Cena schrieb:


> 14 vielleicht Jennifer Love Hewitt, die trägt doch gern mal Flip Flops?



:thumbup:







[


Punisher schrieb:


> Nr. 7 Britney Spears ?????



:thumbup:






Heidi Klum ist nicht dabei. 
Angelina Jolie, so viel will ich verraten, ist dabei, aber nicht unter der 15..


----------



## ErwinLinde (10 Juni 2009)

so wie es scheint, lässt sich immer nur das letzte Posting ändern. 

1.





*gelöst* ---- Alexandra Neldel

2. 






3.





*gelöst* ---- Anke Engelke


4.






5.





*gelöst* ---- Bettina Cramer


6.






7.





*gelöst* ---- Britney Spears


8.






9.





*gelöst* ---- Franziska van Almsick


10.






11.





*gelöst* ---- Gabriele Pauli


12.






13. 






14.





*gelöst* ---- Jennifer Love Hewitt


15.





*gelöst* ---- Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen


16.






17.






18.






19.






20.






21.


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Juni 2009)

2 muss dann Angelina sein


----------



## ErwinLinde (10 Juni 2009)

jepp...


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

Gibt's noch ein paar Tips, weil im Moment scheint keiner mehr Ideen zu haben.


----------



## ErwinLinde (13 Juni 2009)

mal paar andere Pics, die Damen sind jedoch noch immer die gleichen... das sollte jetzt einfacher sein.. 

01. Alexandra Neldel ---gelöst
02. Angelina Jolie ------gelöst
03. Anke Engelke ------gelöst


04. 




05. Bettina Cramer ----- gelöst


06. 




07. Britney Spears --------gelöst


08. 




09. Franziska van Almsick -- gelöst


10. 




11. Gabriele Pauli -----------gelöst


12. 




13. 




14. Jennifer Love Hewitt -------- gelöst
15. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen --- gelöst


16. 




17. 




18. 




19. 




20. 




21.


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

10. Gaby Decker?
4. Barbara Schöneberger?
6. Birgit Schrowange?


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

20 Rihanna?


----------



## ErwinLinde (13 Juni 2009)

:thumbup:

Barbara Schöneberger








Birgit Schrowange








Gaby Decker








Rihanna


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

Hmm... 8 Delta Goodrem?
17. Kylie Minogue?
21. Sabine Christiansen?


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

13. Gillian Anderson


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

Was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## ErwinLinde (13 Juni 2009)

Delta Goodrem ist nicht dabei... Was noch fehlt ist die 8, 12, 16, 18 und die 19


Gillian Anderson








Kylie Minogue








Sabine Christiansen


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Juni 2009)

19 vielleicht Lucy von den No Angels?
18 vielleicht Madonna, aber ob die noch so gut in Schuss ist...?
16 Julia Biedermann?


----------



## ErwinLinde (13 Juni 2009)

Nee, Madonna ist es nicht, diejenige war schon in den 70er bekannt und dürfte etwas älter sein als Madonna, gibt aber mit ihrer Band heut noch Konzerte. Wenn ich recht informiert bin ist gerade ein neues Album rausgekommen.

Julia Biedermann








No Angels-Lutzi


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Juni 2009)

12 Gabi Dohm?


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Juni 2009)

18 vielleicht Mariah Carey, aber die ist 1970 geboren?


----------



## ErwinLinde (14 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> 18 vielleicht Mariah Carey, aber die ist 1970 geboren?



oh sorry, du meintest ja die 18 wäre Madonna. Da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen , die 18 ist selbstverständlich Mariah Carey. 








Durch die Erwähnung, dass sie nicht mehr so gut in Schuß sei, bezog ich das automatisch auf die 8, ohne nachzusehen. Die 8 meinte ich nämlich mit meinen Repost. Fehlt jetzt ja nur noch die 8 und die 12. 

Gaby Dohm ist nicht dabei.

8 ist eine Sängerin, die in den 70ern grosse Erfolge hatte, aktuell ist ein Live-Album mit ihren Hits und vielen anderen Songs auf dem Markt. Die Fotos sind auch aktueller Natur. 

Die 12, ein wenig schwieriger, war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit jeden Tag im TV zu sehen. Auf welchem Sender verrat ich nicht, das wär dann zu einfach. Aber zur Lösung reicht der Name, den sie im Film hatte. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ihr richtiger Name so sehr bekannt ist. Ich jedenfalls musste erst recherchieren, um ihn zu erfahren.


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

Wie es scheint kommt niemand mehr auf die letzten beiden. 

08. Debbie Harry - Blondie 








12. Gabrielle Scharnitzky - Sophie von Brahmberg in "Verliebt in Berlin" 









*vielleicht kann man ab jetzt hier so weitermachen, wie im PoPo-quiz. Derjenige, der die Lösung hat bringt das nächste Pic. 

FCB_Cena hat mit Abstand die meisten herausgefunden, vielleicht fängst du an?*


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Boah da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. 

Okay, von mir ein vielleicht bekanntes Bild.


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

uhui, also kennen tu ich das Bild nicht... Wen ich mir vorstellen könnte, das wär die Sandy von den No Angels?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Nein, sie kommt aus Amerika


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

ist es Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Nein


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

es ist Christina Aguilera !?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Jünger


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

Eine Sängerin scheint es aber zu sein , vielleicht Nelly Furtado?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Jaaa, aber Nelly ist es nicht.


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

vielleicht Pink?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

jünger


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> jünger



noch jünger? *lol* lol5


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

jap


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

boah, du machst es einem alten Mann aber schwer... help1:3dmillitaire:


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

tjaa


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

Beyoncé Knowles?


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

jünger


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

da muss es ja ein Kinderstar sein  ich muss passen... :thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

War letzten Samstag bei Wetten dass


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

Das hab ich jetzt natürlich nicht gesehen.. 

ein letzter Tipp für heut Abend, auch wenn ich mir recht sicher bin, dass sie das nicht ist... .... Britney Spears? Die trägt oft so Sandaletten.


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Nein, jünger


----------



## ErwinLinde (15 Juni 2009)

Ashley Tisdale..


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Juni 2009)

Jap


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

diesmal wirklich mal etwas einfacheres


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Boah wer trägt denn sowas


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

awah... die ist jeden Tag in der Glotze zu sehen... lol9


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Annika Kipp?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

nö...


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

nö


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Christiansen?
Mähl?
Krüger?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

nöööööö :3dnonono:


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Hm wo arbeitet sie denn?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

Sat1 :3ddevil:


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Jeanette?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

die Biedermann? ... nööö. ganz kalt...


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

hmmm...Gaby Papenburg?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

nö, heute ist ihre Sendung schon gelaufen


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

Britt?


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juni 2009)

oder doch Kallwass?


----------



## ErwinLinde (16 Juni 2009)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Britt?



:thumbup:


----------



## donplatte (7 Juli 2009)

Dieser Rätsel-Mix ist wirklich gut! Dankeschön!
Die 11. ist Gabriele Pauli, die 21. ist Sabine Christiansen und die 3. ist Anke Engelke. Stimmt's?


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Juli 2009)

loooooool steht doch schon alles da


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juli 2009)




----------



## _MaNu_ (9 Juli 2009)

15 Pamela Anderson?


----------



## nylonbunny (6 Sep. 2009)

Sind ja 2 Lieblinge dabei gewesen. Wer ist denn die Frau im hellen Kostüm hinter der Gabrielle Scharnitzky ?


----------

